# Short throw shifters: what should I get?



## tylenoljones (Jul 11, 2013)

I am looking to get a short throw shifter and I originally thought that I would go with a B&M or a Hurst, but from what I have seen by searching around, they both seem to be cheaply made. Most of the threads I have looked through said that the Billet Pro shifter was the best, but I heard that they had gone out of business since those posts were made. I figure that getting a used Billet Pro would be a bad idea because I would assume that anybody who bought one would push it to its limits till it didn't work well anymore. The only other one that I have heard decent things about is the GMM Ripshift, but I have also seen that it has its own set of problems. The only reason I am leaning toward getting the GMM right now is because I have found that people seem to have less problems with it than the Hurst or the B&M.

Anyway, I am completely lost with this, so I would appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a GMM race in my 04. never had a problem.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

The two choices that get the best reviews are the MGW-P Shifter from Proxses Tuning($335.00) or the GMM RipShift (street version) from Haddad Motorsports($477.00). The MGW-P is quite a bit cheaper so it would be the best bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## tylenoljones (Jul 11, 2013)

Based on how the race version looks, I was thinking the GMM would be the best quality. does anybody know the approximate throw reduction for the Ripshift?


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

GMM...

yup


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a good thread on this forum from earlier this year. It is a review with comments from a person that just installed a MGW-P. 
! http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/mgw-p-short-shift-review-40094/ 

You might want to hit the "search" tab above on the menu bar and search for "shifters" for more opinions than this thread might get! 
Added note....GMM is Aussie built and MGW is USA built....Just say'n!
:cheers


----------



## TEXASTORPEDO (Sep 11, 2013)

*Hurst*

I have been looking at a hurst shifter. Its only $277 on ebay.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

MGW, Billet or GMM. I believe you can get a Pro 5 that works too. I'd stay away from Hurst or B&M.

There are several things to consider. First would be reliability. The second is the physics of a shorter throw gives less leverage to shift the shorter you go. There's a limit to what's the best length depending on how easy you want it to be and your transmission.

The Billet is the only good one that uses linkage like the stock shifter. The GMM, MGW and Pro 5 all are direct connect shifters and any reports of "notchiness" of the gates have nothing to do with the shifter as they all are just freely pivoting balls and the gates are in the transmission.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I knew I had some pictures of my GMM Race. The yard stick is fixed on one end to the radio so the throw from 3nd to 4th is 4".


----------

